# something wrong with my piraya



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok i dont have a cam so im going to try and explain this, its pritty straight forword. I added a pictured of a mac with a black dot on his back tail, because this is where it is on my little piraya. Basically it looks like a black tumour. Its not flat to the skin it looks like a black ball on the side of its tail. Any idea what it could be ? FRANK


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 06:12 PM
> Ok i dont have a cam so im going to try and explain this, its pritty straight forword. I added a pictured of a mac with a black dot on his back tail, because this is where it is on my little piraya. Basically it looks like a black tumour. Its not flat to the skin it looks like a black ball on the side of its tail. Any idea what it could be ? FRANK


I don't like giving a diagnosis without an actual photograph of the problem. Just on what you described, it might be an encrusted parasite (bird) or worse, cancer.

Try to get someone to photograph it for you when possible.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I am getting my GF to bring her cam to take a pic of it was just looking for an idea of what it is. Could you possibly post some pics of BIRD or any kind of parisite that looks like a black ball lol . Thanks Frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have all my specialty books in storage, so I had to search around to find you an example of the encrusted parasite on fish. These are common on wild fish; piranhas and silver dollars, but not necessarily limited to them.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks kinda like it but there is only one spot and its alot bigger


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Try and get the photo taken. No fuzzy or out of focus. It has to be a clear shot.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

there is a pic of a cariba from SA that had a big black growth on it'd pectoral fin......guys name was kyle I think....he took it back to George....I'll see If I can dig up the pic.

Here it is....kinda blury though http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=142774&hl=


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:13 PM
> there is a pic of a cariba from SA that had a big black growth on it'd pectoral fin......guys name was kyle I think....he took it back to George....I'll see If I can dig up the pic.
> 
> Here it is....kinda blury though


Did you read what I wrote above?



> hastatus Posted Today, 08:53 AM
> Try and get the photo taken. *No fuzzy or out of focus. It has to be a clear shot.*


I tried to fix that cariba photo. It takes a lot of my time to do this. If you want this diagnosed, you need to cooperate. I know he is concerned (aaron) worried and concerned but I cannot help him with out of focus photos or other people's fishes.

Moving this to Disease/Injury forum. I'll look in later and see what progress you have made.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

yes it looks very simalar to that in the clear pics. I will try and get some of my own my Gf is bringin me a cam tommorow so ill show u then. Should i take it out of the tank to get a good shot because it is going to be hard to get a good shot of it while he is in the tank


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive seen this on a few pygo's ( mostly caribe) and spilo/mac. It looks like a black/ grey puffy ball. In each case the puffy black growth was close to the edge of the fin ( seen it on various locations--> anal, pectoral, dorsal, pelvic). I did not treat with any medication rather took a pair of sharp scissors and cut as close to the growth yet far from any damage to the skin. Since fins regenrate quickly I used my best judgment as to where I would cut the particular growth from the fin. The growth never came back. Fins regenerate back to normal form.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:13 PM
> > there is a pic of a cariba from SA that had a big black growth on it'd pectoral fin......guys name was kyle I think....he took it back to George....I'll see If I can dig up the pic.
> >
> > Here it is....kinda blury though
> ...


I am so sorry Frank....I realize the pics was out of focus....forgive me for trying to point this gentleman in the right direction for diagnosis.....hey....at least you got a pic....might be a bad one, but at least it's something to go by......I won't do it again


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Ive seen this on a few pygo's ( mostly caribe) and spilo/mac. It looks like a black/ grey puffy ball. In each case the puffy black growth was close to the edge of the fin ( seen it on various locations--> anal, pectoral, dorsal, pelvic). I did not treat with any medication rather *took a pair of sharp scissors and cut as close to the growth yet far from any damage to the skin.* Since fins regenrate quickly I used my best judgment as to where I would cut the particular growth from the fin. The growth never came back. Fins regenerate back to normal form.


This is what you need to do!


----------

